# "Must Have" accessories for TT



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

No. 1 Just got to cover those awful standard pipes.










No. 2 Why don't Audi fit the Alloy Footrest to UK cars ?










No. 3 Well you can't leave the crapy plastic one the Dealers fit.










No. 4 Probably the MOST important (but it must be colour coordinated - Magma & Dolphin Grey) :lol:










No. 4 was a present from my sister..............its a joke by the way


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Quite like the dice to be honest :lol:


----------



## treblesykes TT (Jul 11, 2007)

I agree maybe dice are the new black!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

http://gizmodo.com/343478/iphone-contro ... pt-web-app


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

http://gizmodo.com/343478/iphone-contro ... pt-web-app

Saying that, i think the guys said it was controlled by bluetooth, wont be compatible with the TT.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

No 1 - Copy cat 

No 2 - Copy cat 

No 3 - Copy cat :wink:

No 4 - Ah hem. Seem to be sadly lacking in the fluffy dice department :roll:


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi scouserpc looks like we've both been buying today. Alreay had the TT tax disk holder, want the chrome tail pipe covers, don't know yet about the foot rest but definitely want the dice - do they come in DSB/Luxor 

Here's my purchases:

Contrast mats










And one of the 2 boot liner options (the cheaper one, felt it was more flexible. Yet to cut the tabs out for access to the net hooks. At least the rain wint rot the carpet and wood boot base 

Got them both from Peter Gilders Sheffiled - very good.


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Scouserpc,
Which exhaust options are those - did you buy the Pipewrx ones and trim then youself or did you go fot the off the shelf jobbies?


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi north_wales_tt,

Yes Pipewrx

Went for the 'off the shelf' TT ones, a bit pricey, but took about two minutes to fit. They are trimmed to the correct length and just slip over the std pipes, just one allen screw and there done.

Where abouts in North Wales ? As my user name suggests I am from Liverpool so spent many good holidays in North Wales in my youth.

Paul


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

scouserpc said:


> Hi north_wales_tt,
> 
> Yes Pipewrx
> 
> ...


Paul,
I'm on the coast in Abergele.
Are those the slash tip exhaust trims - they look like it?


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

The "must-have" accessory i found myself wishing for this morning was a heated steering wheel, to complement the highly effective bum-warmers


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

north_wales_tt,

Yes they are the ones, about Â£90 incl postage, crazy, but Hey!

Many happy holidays in North Wales, Abergele is beautiful.

Paul


----------



## sergecur99 (Oct 22, 2007)

scouserpc said:


> north_wales_tt,
> 
> Yes they are the ones, about Â£90 incl postage, crazy, but Hey!
> 
> ...


Where can the exhaust tips be purchased from?


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

sergecur99 said:


> scouserpc said:
> 
> 
> > north_wales_tt,
> ...


www.pipewerx.com or via their e-bay site.


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

sergecur99

Try a search on Ebay using "PipeWerx Audi TT Mk2 Exhaust Tail Trims"

Cheers


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The kit is here: 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PipeWerx-Audi-TT- ... dZViewItem

The slash cut trims, which you have to cut to size and secure yourself are here:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stainless-Steel-E ... dZViewItem


----------



## Fac51 (Feb 4, 2007)

RE: Number 3 Tax Disc Holder mate...

As nice as it looks, it's the MK1 TT logo you have, not the MK2. Attention to detail and all that :wink:


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

Fac51,

I am devistated.............. you have ruined my day ! 

There again it is only a Tax Disc Holder :lol:

Nice one


----------



## ginger69 (Jan 3, 2008)

Fac51 said:


> RE: Number 3 Tax Disc Holder mate...
> 
> As nice as it looks, it's the MK1 TT logo you have, not the MK2. Attention to detail and all that :wink:


Vicious [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Fac51 said:


> RE: Number 3 Tax Disc Holder mate...
> 
> As nice as it looks, it's the MK1 TT logo you have, not the MK2. Attention to detail and all that :wink:


You Bastard. :lol:


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

Ginger69 & Duo3nan,

I am definatley warming to you. 

Who is this fac51 person ? Does he dive a Mk1 :lol:

Just remember "any act of kindness never goes unpunished"


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

scouserpc said:


> Ginger69 & Duo3nan,
> 
> I am definatley warming to you.
> 
> ...


Dont think he meant any harm by it Scouse.
I thought it was quite funny.


----------



## ginger69 (Jan 3, 2008)

Funniest thing I've read in a while....

It's the sort of thing that normally happens to me! :lol: :roll:


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes so did I .............only joking!


----------



## Fac51 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi All,
Aye didn't mean anything serious - still a stylish tax holder at the end of the day isn't it!

Speaking of which I can't really talk - I still have the Big white Audi Huddersfield holder on mine. Dashing!


----------



## mung (Sep 20, 2007)

I've got the exhaust trims and personally think they make a huge difference.

Do you get the Alloy footrest from the stealers? If so, how much was it?


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

Mung,

Got the foot rest from "falky" on the Forum, Â£29.95 + Â£1.50, try a PM he had a few left last week. Good Luck.

Paul (scouserpc)


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Fac51 said:


> RE: Number 3 Tax Disc Holder mate...
> 
> As nice as it looks, it's the MK1 TT logo you have, not the MK2. Attention to detail and all that :wink:


Can you post a link to the two styles ?

I too ordered a tax disk holder from thettshop.co.uk which clearly stated TT Mk 2. Think I'll take 'em to the court of human rights or something ...


----------



## Fac51 (Feb 4, 2007)

RockinRobin said:


> Fac51 said:
> 
> 
> > RE: Number 3 Tax Disc Holder mate...
> ...


Hi Mate. You can just tell from the badge on the bootlid. On the MK2, the 'T's seem to be a bit thinner and leaner than the bulky ones on the MK1. Very little difference but there deffo is one. So compare the 2 and if they send you a MK1 one then shaft 'em big time - consumer power 8)


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

ScouserPC

i am from north liverpool originally. near a place called crosby.
not sure if you know it

I would realy like some nice tail pipe covers


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

Jace,

Know Crosby well, I lived in Knotty Ash (yes it really does exist) now retired and live in Nottingham.

You can still get the TT tail pipe covers on Ebay from PipeWerx:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... WLIST#LIST

Crazy price but great quality and a doddle to fit.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

oh you must be the bright one in your family to think of that... did you think of it on your own?

remind me again...which version holds it value more....
which model is the more expensive.............

er....er....er....

thats right its the Roadster..... FACT


----------

